# Saluki (=Tazy) fox hunting



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

In Kazakhstan, hunitng doxes with Saluki is very popular. The dogs use nose, if the animal is hiding in bushes, chase on the open and catch.


----------



## Brent Whitworth (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey isnt that where Borat is from?? Lol


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

If you want to see more pictures about Kazakhstan, related to its nature and hunting Saluki, go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602119982718/
A friend of mine, from Scotland, another Saluki fun and a hunter, made a photo presentation. We held the first International conference dedicated to aboriginal dog breeds of the world there, September 10-15, 2007. I was honored to be in their organizational committee. Yes, Borat's idiotic jokes were about Kazakhstan, but this city slicker knew next to nothing about this most interesting and now democratic country. I am really surprised that he picked up so much popularity in USA. People know more about Borat, then about Kazakhstan, which is among 10 largest by the territory countries in the world, rich with mineral resources and friendly to foreigners.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Population is only 15 millions. This is a hunter's paradise. The country is friendly to foreigners and free. Only 50% of population ethnic Kazakhs. They are Muslims, but not fanatical ones. Kazakhs appreciate wine, girls wear miniskirts, they have Academy of Sciences and ballet schools for girls. They also have most interesting aboriginal working breeds in the world, such as the Taigan, the Tobet and the Tazy (=Saluki). This is why we held the International Conference there.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Ada is mother of my Urtak. She is the dog, holding the fox on this picture.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry, I posted a wrong picutre. This is the right one.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! What an interesting place and some great looking dogs.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Falconry is an ancient tradition there. A hunter on the horseback, his Saluki and tame hunting golden eagle work like a team. They hunt fox, hare and a local species of wild cat (manul). Hat on the head of the hunter is called malakhai. It protects hunter's head and shoulders from cold winter wind. Malakahi is made out of fox pelts.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Another national breed in Kazakhstan is the Tobet. Actually, this is the same breed, which is called the Central Asian Ovcharka and it is related to the Caucasian Mountain Dog. Tobets are following sheep herds and protect sheep from wolves, stray dogs and human thieves. The Tobet is one of a few breeds capable to fight and kill a wolf. However, their wolf fighting behavior is not a hunting, it done only for the purpose of the protection of livestock. If wolves retreat, the dogs stay with the herd and do not chase them.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Vladimir Beregovoy said:


> Another national breed in Kazakhstan is the Tobet. Actually, this is the same breed, which is called the Central Asian Ovcharka and it is related to the Caucasian Mountain Dog. Tobets are following sheep herds and protect sheep from wolves, stray dogs and human thieves. The Tobet is one of a few breeds capable to fight and kill a wolf. However, their wolf fighting behavior is not a hunting, it done only for the purpose of the protection of livestock. If wolves retreat, the dogs stay with the herd and do not chase them.


Look and function are very close to the anatolian shepherd.


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my Adel.


----------



## Kevin James (Aug 25, 2008)

exellent topics Vladimir


have you any experience with english coursing line salukis? and also desert bred dogs?

if so how do these kazak dogs compare in terms of speed stamina and all round hunting ability?


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

In Kazakhstan, they call them Tazy. In USA they are registered as Saluki, because they are not distinguishable from each other. I did not have a chance to compare both in field. I only know that in Kazakhstan, they catch hare, red fox, corsac, roe deer and sometime antelope species called saiga. My three dogs here, in Virginia run after coyote and fox, but I cannot see each time the end result, because the country is forested well. However, they kill foxes and groundhogs. They chase whitetail deer as well, but I discourage this, because it would be illegal in Virginia.


----------



## Kevin James (Aug 25, 2008)

cheers mate...

im from uk,..have you seen any salukis from chabuasco kennels run?..they are in usa i belive


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

No, I do not. Can you give me a clue how to find it for a contact?


----------



## Kevin James (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.vetdoc.com/


----------



## Vladimir Beregovoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Saluki is a beautiful dog. Spanish Galgo greyhound is my favorite slighthound breed.


----------



## Terence Wright (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi great thread. I hunt a Tazi cross in New Mexico and my hunting buddy runs apure Tazi from Kazak bloodlines here are some pics.

The first pic is my friend Greg with his Tazi









The second is my tazi cross bitch
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/dirtwinger/cog31s

THis pic is a brother of my Tazi cross owned by another friend
[IMG]http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss99/dirtwinger/cog31stjan5.jpg

All the best Terence


----------



## Terence Wright (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry the first pic of the Tazi didnt post


----------



## Paul Wilson (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pictures Vladimir , and beautiful dogs, have your dogs run any coyote ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Vladimir, are you familiar with Dr John Burchard (Tepe Garwa Salukis)?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

These posts are over a year old. I think that's the last time Vladimar has posted.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I know. I believe I know of Vladimir from another location so if he doesn't respond I expect I can locate him other ways.


----------

